# Mahindra 2555 noise



## chadwalker (Jan 12, 2017)

This is my first time on a tractor forum. I have a 2015 Mahindra 2555 cab shuttle shift with 110 hours. I'm hearing a noise in the transmission rear end area. While at idle its very loud inside the cab. however I can hold the brake down like im putting on parking brake and the noise goes away and all I hear is the engine running. When I let off the brake the noise returns. Dealer says nothing wrong. Please help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy chadwalker,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

Since the noise goes away when you step on the brake, perhaps it's your brake linkage rattling/vibrating?? Check your brake linkage for looseness, and snug it up with the brake rod adjustment to take the play out of it. Don't over tighten as this may cause brake drag.


----------



## cshortt (May 25, 2017)

Sounds like straight-cut gear rattle. Probably not an issue. Your cab is probably making the noise resonate and making it sound worse than it really is. Can you hear the noise when the trans is under load (stopping the gear rattle)?
Straight-cut gears tend to "slap" around when not under load with the engine running slow due to the vibration of the engine. Should stop if you raise the RPM some when you hear it.


----------

